# Braumeister 50L



## sambow (2/8/14)

Hi everyone,
I have just joined the forum so I want to start by saying hello to everyone. I have never brewed before but I have been thinking about it for ages and the time has come to take the plunge and make the purchase. What I am thinking is that I'd like to get a Braumeister 50L along with all of the bits and pieces that I need to get started. I've read that these are the easiest to use, make great beer and are very easy to clean which sounds good to me 

I live on Sydney's Northern Beaches and I was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction for where I would be best to get everything from. I have searched the net but I can't seem to find anyone locally that sells them. Any advice would be much appreciated.
Thanks in advance


----------



## dicko (2/8/14)

Hi sambow, welcome to the forum.

I am not aware of anyone in Sydney that sells them but you can get a BM from at least 2 of our site sponsors, Craftbrewer in Brisbane and Grain and Grape in Melbourne.
I live in Port Lincoln and I got mine from Craftbrewer as at the time the owner of that business had my unit shipped direct to me from Germany and therefor I paid no freight for the delivery.
I was very happy with the service from this company.

Good luck and happy BM brewing.


----------



## Cocko (2/8/14)

Hey Sambow, welcome aboard.

If you can jump straight into a brewmeister, why wouldn't you!!. If I can suggest brewing a few beers prior, just to get your head around the other processes involved, as in fermentation, bottling or kegging, flavours, yeast behaviour etc... Not saying it cant be read but experience is key, in most cases.

By no means am I saying start with kits and bottling, ****, one of my best friends, jumped straight in to BIAB and kegging but with brewers around him and places like AHB, he is one of the best brewers I know. Maybe an URN and a bag, make a couple of batches and find your feet - then BOOM - you have a HLT for sparging your BM.

Just my thoughts mate, best of luck with it - it is a slippery slide but sounds like you will be making good beers soon!

Cheers


----------



## Adr_0 (3/8/14)

Nice, sounds good. I believe you need a 15A circuit in your house to power it?


----------



## lickapop (3/8/14)

My first beer I ever made was on a 3v I built. I have since made beer every possible way since and the Bm is the best.

If you can, imo don't waste your money tinkering building systems or even buying simple biab equipment Go straight to Ag in a Bm. You will learn all you need to know about how the brewing process works in the shortest and cheapest way possible if you do eventually buy a BM. 

I pissed some money up the wall on gear over the years. 50l Bm is all you need.


----------



## sambow (3/8/14)

Thanks everyone. I've contacted both Craftbrewer and Grain and Grape to see if they are currently available and if they can deliver to Sydney. I don't have a 15amp power point at the moment however I think that they are reasonably cheap to install. My brother is actually coming around today and he has a Brewsmith kit which he doesn't use so whilst I am waiting for my Braumeister to arrive I will see how I go with his kit.

Can anyone recommend what else I should purchase along with the Braumeister 50L? Things like a chiller, copper lid, thermo sleeve etc. I'm keen to get everything that I need to start brewing with this purchase so That I can save on shipping costs ordering bits and pieces here and there.

Cheers.


----------



## Blind Dog (3/8/14)

Get the quotes for the 15amp circuit before you order the BM; I was quoted silly money so went with the 20L. Marks Homebrew in Newcastle stocks the BM and all the bits and is only 1 1/2 hours up the freeway. Good bloke too. As far as I know it's the only place in NSW that stocks it


----------



## sambow (3/8/14)

I'll get a couple of quotes to have the 15amp installed. If it does come in at too much I will probably end up going for the 20L like you did. I was just a bit worried that I might kick myself down the track for not having gone with the 50L.
Cheers


----------



## Pirate323i (3/8/14)

A friend of mine just bought the 20L BM from grape and grain, arrived last week. I can't wait to see it in the flesh! 
Don't forget you will also need a fermenter, bottles and capper... Or a keg system!


----------



## sambow (3/8/14)

OK, so I'll probably end up going with the 20L as getting the 15amp installed is going to be more expensive than I thought. Yep, I am also going to purchase a fermenter and I'm looking into options for a keg system.
Thanks


----------



## Crusty (3/8/14)

sambow said:


> OK, so I'll probably end up going with the 20L as getting the 15amp installed is going to be more expensive than I thought. Yep, I am also going to purchase a fermenter and I'm looking into options for a keg system.
> Thanks


It's entirely up to you which way you go but if you are going to fork out the coin on the 50lt & possibly the hood as well, the cost of the 15A circuit would be pretty trivial wouldn't it? I got a 15A installed at my place & it cost $150.00 + $25.00 for the powerpoint. Pretty reasonable really. The location of your powerpoint will be a cost factor you need to look at. The further from the meter box the more it will cost you. I got mine installed pretty much directly behind my meter box & just run a 15A extension lead to the BM. Go the 50lt & you'll be ready for any future upgrade. Double batching is pretty handy if your time poor like me & you'll have that covered. I'd look at some type of pulley system for removing the malt pipe, it's a mission lifting it out by hand unless you're built like a brick shithouse. 
I'd like the lid as well just for that more vigorous boil. They're an awesome bit of kit & you'll be more than happy with it.
Good luck.


----------



## Mogamble (3/8/14)

sambow said:


> Can anyone recommend what else I should purchase along with the Braumeister 50L? Things like a chiller, copper lid, thermo sleeve etc. I'm keen to get everything that I need to start brewing with this purchase so That I can save on shipping costs ordering bits and pieces here and there.
> Cheers.


Hi Sambow, like you I jumped straight into all grain brewing by buying a 20L Braumeister. I had only previously brewed 5 extract brews. I used it for the first time on Friday and loved it. There are some great threads on this forum and also the Braumeister forum, that are well worth a read. 

I'd recommend upgrading the tap, I replaced it straight away. Dicko has posted some photos of how he upgraded his tap and I copied him. All parts can be bought from Craftbrewer (reducer, ball valve, nipple and barb)

Good luck


----------



## sambow (3/8/14)

Thanks for the comments and advice everyone. This is a great forum!!! I have read heaps of old threads today and there is so much information on here which makes everything a lot easier. 

I am going to have to go for the 20L as my meter box is a very long way from where my Braumeister is going to be so it will end up costing a fair bit more than I originally planed for to get the 15A circuit. It's good to here that other people have gone straight into grain brewing on a Braumeister without much experience as I was a little concerned about this as I have next to none  I actually did my first brew today using a BrewSmith Kit which was very basic but I was happy to have done it. Hopefully it tastes alright too as I followed the step by step instructions and as they said on the instructions it was easier than baking a cake.

I'll definitely upgrade the tap as I have also read that this should be done as the one that is supplied is rather average. I'd love to hear what thoughts people have on kegging vs bottling beer. At the moment I am really undecided which way I would be best to go.
Cheers


----------



## Moad (4/8/14)

If you can, go the 50L. I went the 20L and am finding now I am brewing more and more to supply a few mates as well as looking to do some big beers. A 50L would have made life easier.

You could grab a smaller urn and do BIAB for a couple of brews then reuse that urn for heating sparge water.

I went from one kit, to around 15 BIAB brews to a BM. 20 brews in on the BM and I couldn't be happier so if you can afford it just get the BM!

If you have some cash to burn find an old fridge, get an STC and setup your fermentation chamber while waiting for your BM.

If you have even more cash to burn get a kegging setup ASAP, don't bother with bottles.


----------



## GalBrew (4/8/14)

You will regret the reduced capacity eventually. My 3v brewery is 70L/50L/70L. Seemed fine at the time of purchase, should have gotten all 100L vessels. I personally wouldn't bother with a 20L BM, go 50L.


----------



## sambow (4/8/14)

G'day all, I've sent a couple of emails to Chris from grain and grape today and I've currently got my order to whats below:

1. 20 litre Braumeister
2. Upgraded tap on the Braumeister 
3. Copper immersion chiller
4. Malt mill
5. 2 x 30L fermenting vessels with outlet taps, locks and bungs
6. Thermo jacket
7. Kegerator Including Dual Font Tower with connections to click hoses onto post mix kegs
8. 4 x 20L post mix kegs including hoses and fittings
9. Gas bottle/regulator including hoses and fittings
10. Ingredients to do at least the first few brews
11. Cleaning kit and sanitiser
12. A hydrometer and a test jar

As I mentioned, I am starting from scratch so I need to get pretty much everything. Does this list look ok? or would others do things differently or add other items? I'm sure that I've missed a couple of things.

It is going to be a pretty big investment up front however it's a hobby that I plan on continuing for years to come so I want to do it properly plus the way that I look at it with the amount of beer that we go through the set up will pay for its self in no time.

I may regret it down the track but I am going with the 20L Braumeister. My metre box is just too far away from where I want the Braumeister to go so it will cost a small fortune to get the 15A circuit installed.

Any help and advice would be much appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## jonnir (4/8/14)

What was your quote for the 15A circuit?


----------



## MastersBrewery (4/8/14)

13. Thermo Pen
14. Mash Paddle
15. Pump spray bottles x2 (mister type bottles 1 for sanitiser, 1 for soapy water to leak check gas/kegs)
16. silicone hose
17. Pint/Middy Glasses


----------



## Black n Tan (4/8/14)

Take this from someone who first bought a 20L BM then had to upgrade to a 50L BM, get the 50L upfront and save yourself some bucks from having to upgrade at a later date. I started making 20L batches then started doing double mashes on the 20L but it just got too much. I now have the 50L BM including thermojacket and mega-expensive copper dome. I also bought the smaller malt pipe so I can do experimental 20L batches. The thermo-jaclet and dome make for a more vigorous boil, which can sometimes be lacking on a BM. These items certainly aren't mandatory and you can create your own ghetto jacket and dome, and achieve similar results. My 15A point was a long way from the fuse box so cost several hundred, but I love my set-up and just wish I had of bought the 50L upfront. Regardless good luck, you will love it!


----------



## sambow (4/8/14)

It would be well over $1,000 for the 15A circuit to be installed which is way more than I thought it would be. I just didn't take the distance from the metre box to the location of the Braumeister into consideration.

Thanks for the extra things to add to my list. I had overlooked everything that you added except the glasses.

Cheers


----------



## jonnir (4/8/14)

Wow, you must be running it a fair distance for a $1000 install


----------



## Batz (4/8/14)

My 15A was less than $150.00. Don't you know any sparkies?

You'll regret not having a 50lt. 

Batz


----------



## Batz (4/8/14)

Black n Tan said:


> Take this from someone who first bought a 20L BM then had to upgrade to a 50L BM, get the 50L upfront and save yourself some bucks from having to upgrade at a later date. I started making 20L batches then started doing double mashes on the 20L but it just got too much. I now have the 50L BM including thermojacket and mega-expensive copper dome. I also bought the smaller malt pipe so I can do experimental 20L batches. The thermo-jaclet and dome make for a more vigorous boil, which can sometimes be lacking on a BM. These items certainly aren't mandatory and you can create your own ghetto jacket and dome, and achieve similar results. My 15A point was a long way from the fuse box so cost several hundred, but I love my set-up and just wish I had of bought the 50L upfront. Regardless good luck, you will love it!


I have everything but the dome, is the copper one hard to keep looking good? I see they now make a stainless dome but I haven't seen any of the Aussie retailers with it listed as yet.

Batz


----------



## sambow (4/8/14)

Unfortunately the metre box is right over the other side of the house which is around 30 metres away from where the Braumeister will be going. Our home is also double brick and is two story with a concrete slab on the floor and on the first level which makes it really hard to do. I will probably regret not getting the 50L however I'm sure that I'll be pretty happy with the 20L.

Cheers


----------



## pedleyr (4/8/14)

sambow said:


> It would be well over $1,000 for the 15A circuit to be installed which is way more than I thought it would be. I just didn't take the distance from the metre box to the location of the Braumeister into consideration.
> 
> Thanks for the extra things to add to my list. I had overlooked everything that you added except the glasses.
> 
> Cheers


Not to bang on about it mate, but have you considered getting another quote? Is it possible to set up closer to the meter? 

I only brew single batches but I also only outlaid about $120 for my setup, so while single batches does frustrate me I can only imagine the frustration of being over 2 grand in and still stuck with singles. 

I'm sure you'll love the BM but try to exhaust all avenues with the 50l. If at the end of the day you get the 20l then so be it, but if I were you I'd want to be sure.


----------



## Batz (4/8/14)

sambow said:


> I'm sure that I'll be pretty happy with the 20L.
> 
> Cheers


I sure you'll be very happy with it! :beer:


----------



## tiny (4/8/14)

I made a few small upgrades to my bm50 now my brew day is 150L . I run a lead from my stove outlet out side to the brew stand and BAMM.


----------



## doon (4/8/14)

You can make a ss dome from a mixing bowl. I made one for 12 bucks I think definitely under 20


----------



## tiny (4/8/14)

doon said:


> You can make a ss dome from a mixing bowl. I made one for 12 bucks I think definitely under 20


Pix doon ?


----------



## Batz (4/8/14)

doon said:


> You can make a ss dome from a mixing bowl. I made one for 12 bucks I think definitely under 20


Yes I've seen Dicko's for his 20lt, but yet to see a bowl that will fit a 50lt. I'm sure there are around but I'm yet to find one.

Batz


----------



## doon (4/8/14)

Yeah was thinking a 50 may be a tad big!

Havent taken any yet tiny sorry haha


----------



## bradsbrew (4/8/14)

sambow said:


> Unfortunately the metre box is right over the other side of the house which is around 30 metres away from where the Braumeister will be going. Our home is also double brick and is two story with a concrete slab on the floor and on the first level which makes it really hard to do. I will probably regret not getting the 50L however I'm sure that I'll be pretty happy with the 20L.
> 
> Cheers


15amp extension lead.


----------



## doon (4/8/14)

Forgot to add the dome really improves the boil too


----------



## Batz (4/8/14)

bradsbrew said:


> 15amp extension lead.


$126.00 done!

http://www.extensionleadsaustralia.com.au/store/30m-20amp-15amp-2-5mm2-240v-extension-lead-blue-20amp-test-tag.html


----------



## sambow (4/8/14)

Hmm, that could be an option. I'm not sure how the misses would feel about it though. I'll have to give it some thought.


----------



## lael (4/8/14)

tiny said:


> I made a few small upgrades to my bm50 now my brew day is 150L . I run a lead from my stove outlet out side to the brew stand and BAMM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tiny,

What are you doing with your BM?


----------



## Moad (4/8/14)

Mate seriously get the 50 if you can but don't be disheartened. Plenty of people have the 20L and are happy, me included.

Just a little more work to do big beers... I'm doing a double mash as we speak to do a 1.100 RIS but I also only have space for one fermenter in my fridge so unless I wanted to then upgrade the fridge and buy a bigger fermenter the 20 suits my brewing. Just now I am getting some good brews together everyone wants some!

You have to draw the line somewhere, but you will find that line becomes VERY blurry!


----------



## wombil (4/8/14)

get one good stainless steel bucket,you,ll never regret it
2x20ltr woollies stainless stockpots at about $20 each are handy too.


----------



## tiny (4/8/14)

lael said:


> Tiny,
> 
> What are you doing with your BM?


Fancy mash tun , set up ATM holds 30 to 40 kgs of grain .


----------



## tiny (4/8/14)

I got a 20 L malt pipe with my bm50 and only used it 2 times , waste of money IMO .


----------



## Blind Dog (4/8/14)

Glad you got the quote for the 15amp. The quotes I had were all over $1000, and I went the 20L, which I'm more than happy with. 

Also, think about trying a few BIAB brews before you shell out for all the gear. It cost me about $100 to get going with pot, yoga mat, bag, hop sock, cube and fermenter. And I still use most of it now with the BM, although I've yet to find another use for the yoga mat. Not trying to put you off, but it will help you sort out if it's worth the extra costs for the 50L. For me it just wasn't.


----------



## dicko (5/8/14)

When I bought my BM I was scaling down from a 3v system that I could brew 60 litres on without any problem.
The main reason I went to the 20litre BM was the fact that the larger systems are heavy when it comes to cleaning, lifting malt pipe etc etc.
My decision had nothing to do with cost, 15 amp power or anything but purely that I was over having 50 to 60 litres of the same beer to drink and the weight factor of lifting and moving the gear for cleaning.
I brew for myself and quite often I do a brew for my son but he seems to like the mega swill styles and l go for more traditional beers so it just means I have some busy weekends.  but after all it is my hobby.

I made a jacket from nitrile rubber insulation that I bought for under $50 and it was enough to make two jackets.


I made a dome from a stainless steel bowl that I bought for under $10 at a local catering shop. I know the Speidel stuff is quality but no way was I spending upwards of $300 on a dome be it copper or stainless.

Here is the home made hood.




Here is the BM with its coat and hat.  before I made the cut out in the dome.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (5/8/14)

Is there no oven circuit you can splice into?

Upgrade to a three tap font if you are doing the keg king style three keg kegerator.


----------



## Adr_0 (5/8/14)

Have you got somewhere to ferment your wort where you can control the temperature? You will need to keep a steady 18-22C for ales and 0-16C for lagers.


----------



## lukec (5/8/14)

I have the stainless dome for the 20l. G&G stock both. I looked at the copper one but being a plumber the copper felt a little soft and I was worried about dinging it. I'm using it for the 1st time this morning as I have a week off work as we have none. Interested to see how much more vigorous the boil is and mine is already quite good.




Batz said:


> I have everything but the dome, is the copper one hard to keep looking good? I see they now make a stainless dome but I haven't seen any of the Aussie retailers with it listed as yet.
> 
> Batz


----------



## lukec (5/8/14)




----------



## Batz (5/8/14)

lukec said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1407188684.000316.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1407188697.926527.jpg


Now that looks cool!


----------



## lael (5/8/14)

That does look cool! What does the inside of the hood look like?


----------



## Tahoose (5/8/14)

Do any of the braumeister users here that don't use a hood, find that having a less vigorous boil affects the end out come of the beer? 

Or is this purely a case of some people want a more vigorous boil?

I'm genuinely curious here.


----------



## lukec (5/8/14)

lael said:


> That does look cool! What does the inside of the hood look like?


----------



## Moad (5/8/14)

Tahoose said:


> Do any of the braumeister users here that don't use a hood, find that having a less vigorous boil affects the end out come of the beer?
> 
> Or is this purely a case of some people want a more vigorous boil?
> 
> I'm genuinely curious here.



Not an issue for me, I sit the lid slightly off due to boil over. I don't use a jacket or hood


----------



## tavas (5/8/14)

I use a jacket as I brew outside. I don't have an issue with vigorous boil.


----------



## Black n Tan (5/8/14)

Tahoose said:


> Do any of the braumeister users here that don't use a hood, find that having a less vigorous boil affects the end out come of the beer?
> 
> Or is this purely a case of some people want a more vigorous boil?
> 
> I'm genuinely curious here.


The boil with a BM is not as vigorous as I have seen with gas fired systems, but it is sufficient to drive off DMS: I make a lot of lagers and have never noticed DMS. Certainly the jacket and hood give a more intense boil, which may assist with caramelisation and the production of melanoidins. That said I think the boil on a BM is vigorous enough for most peoples needs.


----------



## Batz (5/8/14)

I have a jacket and boil without a lid or dome, I find the boil OK. This said I'll like a sexy dome for my BM.

Batz


----------



## Phoney (5/8/14)

Batz said:


> $126.00 done!
> 
> http://www.extensionleadsaustralia.com.au/store/30m-20amp-15amp-2-5mm2-240v-extension-lead-blue-20amp-test-tag.html


Rip off!

http://www.bunnings.com.au/hpm-tradesman-15-amp-extra-heavy-duty-extension-lead-20-meters_p4420248
+
http://www.bunnings.com.au/hpm-10m-heavy-duty-construction-extension-lead_p4420247
= $64

My 15A outlet cost me $160 at the meter box. Got quoted anywhere up to $300.


----------



## dicko (5/8/14)

I made the dome mainly because I was chasing beer clarity.
I am currently into pale lagers and I was getting a slight chill haze.
Since I have used the dome I recon the beers are a lot clearer with the more intense boil.

Cheers


----------



## Batz (5/8/14)

Somewhere I saw a vid on lid off verses hood on boil experiment. Must have been you tube or flicker, looked like quite an improvement in the boil.

batz


----------



## Batz (5/8/14)

Just looking at these stainless hoods

Grain & Grape $310.00 plus $23.60 shipping
$333.60.

Direct from Germany $265.00 delivered to my door. 

My apologizes sambow for taking this way of your topic, I hope you are getting some information from it though.
.

Batz


----------



## sambow (5/8/14)

No worries at all Batz. I'm actually getting heaps of info from all of the posters in the thread which is awesome.
Cheers


----------



## Batz (5/8/14)

here's my 50lt

I don't use a plate chiller anymore though, still have the Hop Rocket.


----------



## dicko (6/8/14)

Batz said:


> Somewhere I saw a vid on lid off verses hood on boil experiment. Must have been you tube or flicker, looked like quite an improvement in the boil.
> 
> batz


Here it is, from THIS topic


----------



## doon (6/8/14)

Looks exactly how mine boils now with dome which is a lot better then how it boiled before


----------



## Batz (6/8/14)

That's it Dicko, I also found this one a while ago.


https://www.flickr.com/photos/lasley/6118058601/

Batz


----------



## dicko (6/8/14)

I think sambow might add a dome to his original list. :lol:


----------



## sambow (9/8/14)

I'm definitely adding a dome to my original list  I have been wanting to give grain and grape a call this week to place my order however unfortunately I haven't had the time due to work commitments. I think that I am going to head up to Marks Home Brew at Mayfield early next week to buy everything that I need as I am due to have a day off work. I am really keen to start brewing using the Braumeister and I think that this will be the quickest way to go about it. Has anyone here dealt with this store before?
Cheers


----------



## waggastew (9/8/14)

Mark's HB is closed as of today


----------



## sambow (9/8/14)

That's disappointing. Looks like I'll have to go back to ordering online then.


----------



## Batz (9/8/14)

I'll give Craftbrewer a call before ordering elsewhere if I where you.

Batz


----------



## sambow (9/8/14)

Thanks Batz. I'll spend the day that I have off next week ringing around places to see how I go with prices. I think that freight is going to be a bit of a killer though.


----------



## Batz (9/8/14)

sambow said:


> Thanks Batz. I'll spend the day that I have off next week ringing around places to see how I go with prices. I think that freight is going to be a bit of a killer though.


As I said speak to Ross mate, you could be in for a pleasant supprize.


----------



## sambow (22/8/14)

We ended up chatting to Anthony at Craftbrewer. We've placed an order for a 20L Braumeister, accessories and ingredients for the first few brews. We hope to receive everything soon although the actual 20L Braumeister and Jacket are coming direct from Germany so we will have to wait a little. Really looking forward to getting started 
Cheers


----------



## Blind Dog (22/8/14)

Hope you enjoy it. If you want to see one in action before it arrives and share a beer or 6, send me a PM


----------



## sambow (22/8/14)

Cheers Blind Dog. I'm keen as to share a few beers and see one in action before mine arrives. I'll send you a pm shortly to try and tee up a time


----------



## Harloc (15/11/15)

Hi everybody. Does anybody have the brewmeister 50l hood. I would like to build one. Could you help me with the dimensions?

Best regards,
Peter


----------



## wide eyed and legless (15/11/15)

I followed Dicko's lead and built a dome, paid a lot more than he did for the S/Steel bowl, took out the bottom, even added a small stack on the top, then trying to go that step further decided to cut in two clips opposite each other just so it couldn't fall off, but having taken out the bottom then cutting into the rim in 2 places the bowl stress relieved itself (from the spinning) and now will not sit flat I should have made 2 clips from the bottom of the bowl and riveted them on. :unsure:


----------

